# Home-gym pull ups ?



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, this looked most relevant.

Can anyone recommend a pull-up solution for the home?

Seen the 'powerbar 2', looks good but expensive for what it is.

Also seen a generic looking 'door gym' with lots of grip positions and also seen the 'iron gym' which is cheap and just a straightforward bar.

Not sure what to go for, anyone have any experience with the above or any other recommendations?

Don't want to buy something flimsy/door breaking and not sure whether I should gi for just a straight forward bar or one with different hand positions?

Thanks


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally i use the pergola in the garden.

It's mad fragile and wobbly so i guess it helps keep my form decent


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's an iron gym

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Iron-Total-Upper-Body-Workout/dp/B002GHBRWA


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got a lifting cage with a pull up bar so I use that.


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

Barker said:


> Personally i use the pergola in the garden.
> 
> It's mad fragile and wobbly so i guess it helps keep my form decent


No garden and no suitable places in the house 

Attempted the loft hatch but just as I was getting into it cracked my head and almost dropped :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I sometimes use an EZ bar and wedge it securely above the open entrance to my loft. Also used one of those hammer/triceps bars that way for neutral grip chins... both do the job fine :thumbup1:


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I sometimes use an EZ bar and wedge it securely above the open entrance to my loft. Also used one of those hammer/triceps bars that way for neutral grip chins... both do the job fine :thumbup1:


Yeah my loft hatch ain't pull up friendly as the ladder has to be down in order for the hatch to be open so can't get in properly.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I sometimes use an EZ bar and wedge it securely above the open entrance to my loft. Also used one of those hammer/triceps bars that way for neutral grip chins... both do the job fine :thumbup1:


 that would work,screw a couple of bits of timber either side of the bar to stop it moving,could also get more technical and create a locking device which i have know how it would work in my head...i just cant describe it in words lol :confused1:

fooking thick cvnt me is:cool2:


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

and here's one of the more complex looking ebay cheapo's http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOOR-GYM-EXERCISE-CHIN-UPS-BAR-PULL-UPS-SIT-UP-PUSH-UP-/260536485488?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3ca92f4670

And a sturdier looking powerbar

http://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/products-Powerbar-Doorway-Chin-Up-Bar_POWERBAR.htm


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought my chin-up bar in argos for 12.99, supports up to 15 stone I think


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

Fragjuice said:


> I bought my chin-up bar in argos for 12.99, supports up to 15 stone I think


Any idea which one it is?

Or just what the design's like?

Is it any good?

can you get a wide enough grip on it?

cheers


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

ah, is it this one?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3003341/Trail/searchtext%3ECHIN+UP.htm

I can't damage the door frame - I rent.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah that's the one, it screws into the door frame on either side with 3 small screws a side. The width of the bar is adjustable to suit the door frame. Works fine for me, I use it for leg raises and chin-ups/pull-ups. But then I guess that would be damaging the house


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

If you're a renter I'm not sure, I just use a tree outside.

Is there a park near you with climbing frame type thing ?


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

James s said:


> If you're a renter I'm not sure, I just use a tree outside.
> 
> Is there a park near you with climbing frame type thing ?


Afraid not, there's trees n stuff but it's cold and stabby outside !

For the sake of £10 I've just bought one of those JML iron gyms.

Reviews say they fit rock solid so fingers crossed. Almost went with the £30 power bar thing because you can get a wider grip on it but I just realised I could rest a barbell accross the grips on the iron gym if I need a wider grip.

Will update the thread anyway when I get it.

Thanks


----------

